# Forfait iPad



## Flav2104 (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Voilà maintenant 2 mois que j'ai souscrit au forfait iPad Orange 200 mo 

Soit 10 par mois

Le problème c'est que ma deuxième facture s'élèvent a 19  environ

Je ne comprend pas premièrement parce que je n'ai pas dépasse les 200 mo

Par mois

Puis parce que le vendeur m'avait dit que la connexion se couperai en cas de dépassement

Afin d'éviter les hors forfait

Quelqu'un est il dans le même cas?


----------



## Esart (29 Juillet 2010)

Sur la facture tu devrais avoir le premier mois au prorato temporis et le second mois cumulés.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (29 Juillet 2010)

Je confirme, pas de dépassement possible! La première facture cumule le mois en cours et le 1er mois entier. 
Ce qui m'étonne c'est que tu parles de la 2ème facture !?
D'expérience quand tu atteins la limite, la connection se coupe avec un message d'orange te donnant le numéro de de tel pour recharger.


----------



## Flav2104 (29 Juillet 2010)

J'ai eu une première facture a 4,5  , le 26 juin

Une seconde a 19  environ , le 26 juillet

J'ai souscrit le 1 juin


----------



## arbaot (29 Juillet 2010)

Question connexe  

comment peut-on suivre ça conso?

en dehors de l'appel depuis un fixe Orange (j'ai pas)
et l'appli :"Orange et moi" est incompatible iPad


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (29 Juillet 2010)

Moi j'ai essayé avec les données reçues et envoyées dans le réglage de l'IPad mais je suis loin des 200 mo  alors que je suis bloqué. Je suis preneur de la réponse.
En plus je n'ai pas reçu ma première facture. A suivre ...


----------



## Esart (30 Juillet 2010)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Moi j'ai essayé avec les données reçues et envoyées dans le réglage de l'IPad mais je suis loin des 200 mo  alors que je suis bloqué. Je suis preneur de la réponse.
> En plus je n'ai pas reçu ma première facture. A suivre ...



As tu bien additionné les données rentrantes + les données sortantes ?


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (30 Juillet 2010)

Oui je suis à 72 mo en ajoutant les 2. Je verrais le mois prochain.


----------



## Flav2104 (2 Août 2010)

Je viens de contacter le service pour suivre ma consommation

je n'y comprend vraiment rien

Il m'indique que j'ai dépassé les 200 mo, la j'en suis bien conscient étant en vacance et ayant vérifier le compteur dans Réglage/général/utilisation

j'ai belle et bien dépassé les 200 mo mais mon forfait ne se coupe pas, et le service me dit 

"Il vous reste 31 euros pour votre recharge soit 475 mo"

c'est quoi ses conneries ? à aucun moment je n'ai été dirigé vers le site orange pour effectuer une recharge ou quoi que ce soit !

En gros j'ai un forfait qui ne se coupe pas au delà de 200 mo et qui en plus sans prévenir prend une recharge ?


----------



## Anthony (2 Août 2010)

C'est en effet très bizarre, on dirait qu'il fonctionne comme une sorte de forfait ajustable. Tu as bien un des deux forfaits listés ici : http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://www.ipad.orange.fr/ ?


----------



## Flav2104 (2 Août 2010)

Oui le premier 200 mo par mois à 10


----------



## Anthony (2 Août 2010)

Flav2104 a dit:


> Oui le premier 200 mo par mois à 10



Tu as appelé ton service client, pour leur demander ? Ce sont quand même ceux qui ont le plus d'informations sur ton forfait.


----------



## olm (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour, je cherche aussi a comprendre le fonctionnement de ces forfaits. J'ai souscris au "200 mo à 10 euros" début aout ( le 6 je crois ).
   Je n'ai surfé que 3 ou 4 heures en tout, utilisé légèrement "plan" reçut une dixaine de mail sans pièce jointe, envoyé un doc pdf de 11 mo. L'utilisation du réseau cellulaire de l'ipad, qui était à 0 puisseque c'est le premier abonnement que je prends, indique: reçues: 65 mo envoyées: 54 mo.
   ET ORANGE ME DIT QU'IL ME RESTE 50ko !!!!!!!!! Je vais appeller le service client. Quelle est votre expérience? Existe il un système de facture détaillée? Peut on faire confiance a la comptabilisation des datas sur ipad? Merci d'avance!


----------



## joinman (15 Août 2010)

Esart a dit:


> As tu bien additionné les données rentrantes + les données sortantes ?



ah oui, les 200Mo cela comprend les données entrantes et sortantes ?
Est ce identique chez tous les opérateurs ?


----------

